

Dev machine - Sony Vaio Pro[11" 1080p, i5 4th gen, 128gb ssd, backlit kb, 0.8kg] - hypr_geek
http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666566155#specifications

======
claudius
Are there any notebooks left with at least somewhat complete keyboards? I
don’t really care about F13-F24 and the like, but PgUp, PgDn, Home, End,
Pause, F1-F12 etc. _are_ actually used by silly me.

Of course, if you make the Esc and Del keys slightly larger that'll be an
added extra, but even that appears impossible nowadays.

(Currently on a T410s closing in on its third birthday and looking for a
decent replacement within the next year.)

